# What is your favorite musical era for String Quartets?



## Enjoying Life

I have been exploring String Quartets over various musical time periods and still have not settled on a time period I prefer.

I have also noticed that the differences are often more subtle than in other types of classical music. It also seems that typical time markers (rhythm, dissonance, tonality, melody, etc) do not follow the usual time periods. Early String Quartets can sometimes sound "modern" and later Quartets can sometime sound early.

I would be interested you see what time periods others enjoy and your thoughts on how String Quartets have changed over time (on their own and in relation to other types of classical music).


----------



## Guest

Enjoying Life said:


> I ... still have not settled on a time period I prefer.


Why settle? There are string quartets from Haydn to Ferneyhough. Why not just enjoy them all?


----------



## jurianbai

I think I enjoy them all 

How would you like to do time period on string quartet then? I use to think about the era from Haydn to Beethoven's Grose Fugue. I enjoy this era where composer haven't got 'contaminated' by Beethoven's idea and fighting notes by only rely on melody and harmonization. Though outside Haydn's works, I have less references on this era, only the Boccherinis, a fragment of Krauss, Gyrowetz, and Pleyel then the Mozart's.

But recently I found many great SQs on this forum , mostly late Romantic and post 1900 stuff, so it is very hard to answer your question. :lol:


----------



## Aramis

Beethoven's lifetime. After his death string quartets didn't follow his ideas, listening to early romantics can make impression like they wouldn't even hear his 14th and GF. Then was Brahms with his ultimate wanna-be Beethoven style but it's not what I would call continuation. So I don't listen to much of first and second wave romantic SQs.

From more modern times I like style that was developed between Faure and Szymanowski with Ravels and Debussys inside and some other dudes from first half of XXth century like Shostakovich and stuff.


----------



## Quartetfore

While I enjoy Chamber Music of all times and styles, to do so would deprive ones self of much musical enjoyment. I do how ever have a special interest from say middle period Beethoven up to the early 20th. Century. For my part, I think that there is a great deal of Chamber Music in all genres waiting to be rediscovered.


----------



## Quartetfore

I think that I did not post what I wanted to say. My thought was that not listening to Chamber Music composed in different eras would deprive one of much Musical enjoyment.


----------



## World Violist

I enjoy them all, but if I had to choose I'd have to pick classical. It was a tough choice between classical and 20th century, but then I figure that there is so much 20th century chamber music that is better than its quartets... and I don't know if I think that's as true of classical music. Besides, I love Haydn string quartets. And Beethoven's are good too.


----------



## Listener

My favorite string quartets are those of Haydn.


----------



## elgar's ghost

My favourite quartets are probably those by Shostakovich and the later Beethoven ones. I'm fond of many others but I have no favourite era in particular.


----------



## Head_case

It's not possible to like everything, without running the risk of becoming indiscriminate. 

Although I've become way more specialised in my music taste, other friends have gone the other way. 

I started off liking baroque and classical, and maybe some late romantic too. Now I'm mostly thrilled by the 20th century discoveries, neglected and barely recorded as a repertoire. The early and middle 20th century are my favourite periods for string quartet music. I still have a lot of Beethoven/Haydn and maybe one Mozart string quartet, but I don't find them as intensely engaging as the familiar classics anymore. After listening to them about 1000 times, it's nice to listen to newer repertoire. Listeners who haven't listened to Beethoven for at least 1000 cycles, probably still haven't derived sufficient pleasure from them and feel no need to move onto different repertoire. At least that was my excuse way back when I used to only listen to the classical era. I'm more adventurous in my string quartet repertoire now. I'll even listen to a non-string quartet


----------



## Weston

Much to my surprise I'll have to go with 20th century to the present as my favorite string quartets. I think with a large orchestra I run into what I've elsewhere called the "TV effect" in that many of us have been exposed to 20th century style music through TV action scenes. (This was truer in the 50's and 60's than today) So when I listen to Varese, or even Bartok sometimes, I just want to get up and "turn the TV off," however much I may be trying to enjoy whatever it is I'm supposed to get out of it.

Not so with string quartets. With C20 chamber music I can be more focused on the pure music and not have mental images of Captain Kirk throwing styrofoam rocks at a man in a lizard suit. I can finally experience the excitement of exploration and discovery in the newer forms. 

That is not say I don't enjoy a great Haydn quartet now and then however, and almost everything in between Haydn and the present as well.


----------



## Sid James

I like C20th string quartets the most, followed by the older stuff. I also like some of the more "modern" sounding quartets of bygone eras, like Beethoven's _Grosse Fuge_, Mozart's _Dissonance Quartet _(the opening could almost be by Bartok or Stravinsky) and Haydn's _Emperor_. Janacek's and Berg's would have to be my favourites of what I am familar with now, but I also want to branch out and listen to things by guys like Schoenberg, Xenakis and Schnittke. I'm still getting my head around Bartok's - the first three in particular sound like some of the most complex music written in this genre. Shostakovich & Ligeti, to name two, were great as well...


----------



## jurianbai

Head_case said:


> Now I'm mostly thrilled by the 20th century discoveries, neglected and barely recorded as a repertoire.


Head_case, what do you think the most neglected and barely recorded string quartet repertoire worth mentioned to us? I know you have put in the talk of Russian's composer in other thread but maybe some other more?

I maybe not getting the piece immediately but once we hit the 1000+ barrier at least I have a name to remember  (and it's hard to found the post 1000 sq listener..glad I found SOME in this forum)


----------



## Quartetfore

At one time I was most interested in the period of say Beethovens op 59 up to the early 20th century. But now like many "posters", I have expanded to mid to late 20th century. I will say that from Mozart and Haydn to Shostakovich and Bartok, there is stlll a great deal of music still to be discovered.


----------



## Guest

I don't know about a specific period, but there are definitely 3 composers whose string quartets I always return to - Haydn, Beethoven, and Schubert. 

Haydn is a composer that initially left me cold, but has steadily and relentlessly worked his way up to being in the top ranks of composers I enjoy. His string quartets are some of the finest examples of his output.

Beethoven probably stands the highest for me - I enjoy everything from his middle "heroic" period onwards. Were I to pick just one, I would have to say that his 15th is one of the most beautiful pieces of music out there.

Schubert with his 13th (Rosamunde) and 14th (Death and the Maiden) quartets rounds out my favorites. Death and the Maiden is powerful and, at times, downright bleak. I realize that he was poised more at the end of the classical period/beginning of what would be the Romantic period, but his works could evoke emotion as well, or better, as the most heart-on-your-sleeve Romanticists.


----------



## Argus

My favourite period for all musical styles is the last 100 or so years.

Plus, they didn't have helicopters in the 19th century.


----------



## Nix

DrMike said:


> Schubert with his 13th (Rosamunde) and 14th (Death and the Maiden) quartets rounds out my favorites.


Blah... why does Schubert's 15th quartet always get ignored? Cause it doesn't have a title? A complete masterpiece and decades ahead of its time (the 4 movt almost sounds neoclassical- and it was written in the classical era!).
That said, I have no particular favorite era, but my favorite quartets are Schubert's 15th, Beethoven's 14, Debussy's, Shosti 8, Bartok 1 and 4.


----------



## Head_case

Schubert's string quartet no. XV is indeed a superlative masterpiece. Its not however ignored on this forum - there are many who love its complexity and sonorous beauty head and shoulders above the more popular Rosamunde and the ubiquitous Death & The Maiden. 

It's been mentioned before - The XVth is more elliptical in its mastery; more complex in its construction, and way too long to be a populist ditty. 

Your favourites are all old favourites of many of us here.


----------



## haydnguy

Why, Haydn's of course!


----------



## PsIloveU

I've been listening to a lot of String Quartets recently. I like their concentration and purity. They often seem to say as much as a Symphony, but using a lot fewer instruments.
This thread is for talking about your favourite String Quartets - any favourite pieces, any favourite recordings?
I have the complete Shostakovich Quartets by the Shostakovich Quartet. Although the sound isn't as good as the Borodin Quartet recordings, it seems to me more Russian - more emotion, even if less refined. I've been listening to the Villa-Lobos Quartets - he wrote 17 - some of the middle ones - 6,7, 8 are quite attractive, and fairly substantial. I've heard Simpson's 7th and 13th Quartets - very impressive - , stark, icy and intense. Any more suggestions for Simpson's Quartets?
I have the complete String Quartet music of the Second Viennese School - Berg is best for me.
Carter's Quartets are challenging but nonetheless interesting and reward repeated hearings.
And not forgetting the late Beethoven Quartets - any favourite peformances?
I'd like to try Haydn too, but haven't quite got round to him yet. Any suggestions for a starting point?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hi Ps. For Haydn I'd suggest the last 8 and a half that he wrote: 6 of op. 76, 2 of op. 77 and the unfinished single quartet op. 103. All these are available on a DG Trio 3-disc set by the Amadeus Quartet. Needless to say, there is an embarrassment of riches to be sought from his many other quartets going back to his op. 20 set.


----------



## Selby

Like a lot of the posters here, the string quartet is one of my favorite sub-genres and I appreciate everything from Haydn to Gorecki. If I had to pinpoint an era I have particular love for I would look towards late Romantic France. Here is a playlist I listen to often:

"Quatuor à cordes"	

Year - Composer - Piece - Performer

1889 - Ernest Chausson - String Quartet in C minor, Op. 35 - Ludwig Quartet
1890 - César Franck - String Quartet in D major, M. 9 - Prague Quartet
1893	- Claude Debussy - String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10 - Quatuor Ebène
1899 - Camille Saint-Saëns - String Quartet No. 1 in E minor, Op. 112 - Fine Arts Quartet
1903	- Albéric Magnard - String Quartet in E minor, Op. 16 - Quatuor Ysaÿe
1906	- Maurice Ravel - String quartet in F major - Belcea Quartet
1918	- Camille Saint-Saëns - String Quartet No. 2 in G major, Op. 153 - Fine Arts Quartet
1924	- Gabriel Fauré - String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121 - Quatuor Ebène
1976	- Henri Dutilleux - String Quartet, "Ainsi la nuit" - Belcea Quartet

I realize that the Dutilleux is far from Romantic, but it makes the perfect ending. Without a doubt the Fauré is my single favorite.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mitchell said:


> I realize that the Dutilleux is far from Romantic, but it makes the perfect ending. Without a doubt the Fauré is my single favorite.


I don't consider Debussy or Ravel Romantic either...

Anyway, if I had to choose an era for the string quartet as a genre, it would definitely be the 20th century, for giving us the quartets of Bartok, Schoenberg, Berg, and others.


----------



## oogabooha

I say this quite sincerely when I say that--right now--I value 21st century string quartets above all else. Composers today are really reinventing it in a way that has never been seen before, and it's absolutely wonderful


----------



## Kthoven

Classical for sure. Not to say that I don't enjoy the quartets of other eras, but there's something about the classical style that just fits the quartet medium like a glove.

Besides, to me, nothing exceeds the elegance of something like the slow movement of Mozart's "Hunt" Quartet, the bizarre frivolity of the scherzo of Beethoven's Op. 59, No. 1, or the rigorous polyphonic drive of the fugal finale of Haydn's F Minor Quartet, Op. 20, No. 5. Such great pieces, all of them.


----------



## Quartetfore

I don`t listen to the Haydn quartets very much any more, so I will say from Mozart those dedicated to Haydn to the last works of Shostakovich. with a special interest in the quartets of Beethoven, Schubert and the"romantics". But I have to say that I like almost every in my collection (250 or so Quartets)


----------



## Alypius

The string quartet is perhaps my favorite genre. I enjoy it from its very beginnings with Haydn to all the wild permutations that it has seen over the centuries to its latest varieties. Recently, I went through my collection and tried to rank my favorites. While all such lists are arbitrary -- and change with changing moods -- this gives a rough view of my preferences:

1. Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132 (1825)
2. Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131 (1826)
3. Ravel: String Quartet in F major (1903)
4. Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz 102 (1934)
5. Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, D. 810 (“Death and the Maiden”) (1824)

6. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, op. 10 (1893)
7. Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, D.887 (1826)
8. Haydn: String Quartet in C major, op. 20/2, Hob. III:32 (1772)
9. Dvořák: String Quartet #12 in F major (“American”), op. 96 (1893)
10. Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz 91 (1928)

11. Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C major, K.465 (“Dissonance”)
12. Beethoven: String Quartet #10, op. 74 (“Harp”) (1809)
13. Shostakovich: String Quartet #2 in A, op. 68 (1944)
14. Haydn: String Quartet in D major, op. 20/4, Hob. III:34 (1772)
15. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110 (1960)

16. Beethoven: String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130 with Grosse Fuge (op. 133) (1825-26)
17. Haydn: String Quartet in D minor, op. 76/2 (“Quinten”), Hob. III:76 (1797)
18. Beethoven: String Quartet #7 in F major, op. 59/1 (“1st Rasumovsky”) (1806)
19. Rochberg: String Quartet #3 (1972) 
20. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K.421 (1783)

21. Bartok: String Quartet #2 (1915-1917)
22. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, op. 121 (1924)
23. Janáček: String Quartet #2 (“Intimate Letters”) (1928)
24. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2, op. 92 (“On Karbardian Themes”) (1941)
25. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 (“Metamorphoses Nocturnes”) (1954)

26. Shostakovich: String Quartet #4 in D, op. 83 (1949)
27. Haydn: String Quartet #32 in C (“Bird”), op. 33/3, Hob. III:39 (1781)
28. Mozart: String Quartet #18 in A major, K.464 (1785)
29. Brahms: String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 51/1 (1865-73)
30. Shostakovich: String Quartet #12 in D, op. 133 (1968)

31. Penderecki: String Quartet #3 (“Leaves of an Unwritten Diary”) (2008)
32. Haydn: String Quartet #63 in B flat major, op. 76/4, Hob. III: 78 (“Sunrise”) (1797)
33. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6, op. 80 (1847)
34. Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 (1927)
35. Haydn: String Quartet in D major, op. 64/5, Hob. III:63 (“Lark”) (1790)

36. Schumann: String Quartet #3 in A, op. 41/3 (1842) 
37. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G major, op. 106 (1895) 
38. Beethoven: String Quartet #12 in E flat, op. 127 (1823-25)
39. Haydn: String Quartet in C major, op. 76/3, Hob. III:77 (“Emperor”) (1797)
40. Higdon: Impressions (2003) 

41. Martinů: String Quartet #5 (1938)
42. Schnittke: String Quartet #3 (1983) 
43. Schubert: String Quartet #13 (“Rosamunde”) (1824)
44. Mozart: String Quartet #21 in D major, K.575 (“1st Prussian”) (1789)
45. Adams: John’s Book of Alleged Dances (1994)

46. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit (1975-1976)
47. Smetana: String Quartet #1 in E minor (“From my life”) (1876)
48. Elgar: String Quartet in E minor, op. 83 (1918)
49. Gorecki: String Quartet #2, op. 64 (“Quasi una fantasia”) (1990-1991)
50. Wolosoff: Songs Without Words (2010)

I'm sure these will be altered in the near future as I am working to fill in various big gaps in my collection (e.g. Ginastera, Villa-Lobos, Bonnal, Ropartz, Miaskovsky)

What are others' favorites?


----------



## ptr

I'd say that 1900 and later have the most quartets that I dig! Schoenberg, Bartok, Nielsen, Shostakovich, B Tchaikovsky, Weinberg, Britten, Tippett, Schnittke, Holmboe, Rosenberg, Larsson, Wirén, Berio, MacMillan to name a few..

/ptr


----------

